# What kind of birth control pill do you take?



## SarahNull (Mar 10, 2011)

I currently take Ortho-tricyclen, however; I am thinking about switching to Beyaz. I have heard good things about Beyaz. I find Ortho-tricyclen to be a great birth control medium, however; I feel like it makes me suffer from minor seasonal affective disorder (SAD).

What kind of birth control pill do you take?


----------



## Andi (Mar 10, 2011)

IÂ´m on Diane mite (comparable to Ortho Tri Cyclen from what I read) and IÂ´ve always been very happy with it. I switched to a lighter pill when my acne had cleared up, but went back on it when the acne came back. IÂ´ve never had any side effects on either one of the pills IÂ´ve been on


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard of Diane Mite, however; it isn't available through my doctor, let alone in my area. I have a friend from Europe that takes that and says it is a lot like Ortho-tricyclen. I received my pills today of Ortho-tricyclen and although I am ultimately satisfied, I always feel like I want to try another birth control pill since I have been using Ortho for a while (years). They definitely do make your skin great for sure.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I currently take Ortho-tricyclen, however; I am thinking about switching to Beyaz. I have heard good things about Beyaz. I find Ortho-tricyclen to be a great birth control medium, however; I feel like it makes me suffer from minor seasonal affective disorder (SAD).
> 
> What kind of birth control pill do you take?


 If you're having emotional problems you might try to use a monophasic (all the active pills have the exact same amount of meds in them) pill, although if it's just seasonal it might not help (if you're normal for 9-10 months and crabby for 1-3 months?).  I was on ortho tri cyclin once and the Wednesday of the 2nd week every single month I got ridiculously suicidal.  The emotional mood swings were scary bad, and my doctor told me that the cycling pills (the ones that have 3 weeks of varying dosages) have a tendency to cause that because normal hormones don't have the sudden change in hormones that you get with the cycling pills.

Some folks don't get that side effect though.


----------



## Andi (Mar 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're having emotional problems you might try to use a monophasic (all the active pills have the exact same amount of meds in them) pill, although if it's just seasonal it might not help (if you're normal for 9-10 months and crabby for 1-3 months?).  I was on ortho tri cyclin once and the Wednesday of the 2nd week every single month I got ridiculously suicidal.  The emotional mood swings were scary bad, and my doctor told me that the cycling pills (the ones that have 3 weeks of varying dosages) have a tendency to cause that because normal hormones don't have the sudden change in hormones that you get with the cycling pills.
> 
> Some folks don't get that side effect though.


 I hear the mood swings side effect is one of the more common side effects of the cycling pills.

I agree, the SAD could just be a SAD and not the side effect of the pill (it kinda wouldnÂ´t make sense?). IÂ´ve had mild to moderate SAD since I was a teenager - but living in a country where winter is like 4-5 months long will inevitably do that to a lot of people lol


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah, I agree, I don't know that it would necessarily aggravate seasonal mood swings, although who knows.  I know some birth controls gave me gas (burping so hard that my throat would actually hurt from it), and when I talked to my doc about it, they said they had never heard of that reaction before and it must have been a change in my diet.  (During this last pill, I noticed that the gas would be worst if I was starving, then if I had just finished eating, then I might feel excessively bloated and uncomfortable, and the burping would alleviate my stomach gas, though only partway, but it would hurt my throat while it was at it.)

I think I found them wrong for sure though, this last pill I was on, I had the worst burping ever, and I switched to Mirena, and the first week after, i had some burping, but none hard enough to actually hurt my throat, and my gas has settled down a lot now.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 11, 2011)

I dont take any right now....but I used to take one named Alese or something like that.  I had no side effects and stuff like that though.


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to take Ortho Tri Cyclen too, and it was awful. It seriously made me a basketcase, I cried over everything. Anyway, I decided that birth control pills were not really working for me, and I was scared of the weight gain because it was so close to my wedding, so I opted instead to have the Mirena IUD put in. I seriously have no regrets about that one, no side effects, no period, it's awesome. So it's an option worth considering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Mar 12, 2011)

The main issues with mirena are the pain/discomfort when you get it put in, then it does really take a few weeks for your body to get used to it (I spotted from about the 2nd week I had it in, for a good 5 weeks straight).  My breasts have increased a cup size (unwanted, honestly. I was already a C cup, and I'm a small girl who can't find bras that fit me because companies just don't even make them...), but I haven't felt like I've had any weight gain or mood swings (with the exception of the first 3 weeks or so after I got it inserted)

It's also really expensive for most people.  My co-worker was talking to her doc about it, and I guess she'd have to pay for it up front (around $800) and have her insurance company reimburse her for it so that the doc "was sure she'd go through with it" (Dunno why, I guess because of how expensive it is, the doc's had issues where she's ordered one and then they canceled the appointment so she just had it sitting there.  I don't know what kind of shelf life it has before getting inserted? or she just doesn't keep any on hand until somebody buys it or something.)  It is a 5 year plan though, which averages to less than $15/month over the full 5 years, as long as you don't decide you want a baby a year later or something!


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess the experience varies. While for me it did hurt the first couple weeks, I didn't have any other side effects. I didn't even know that it could make your bra size increase and I was warned about the spotting, but it didn't happen to me personally. I don't know anyone else who has gotten the IUD, so I really have nothing to compare it to.

I think the insurance also varies because my insurance didn't make me pay anything for it, for the pill I would have had to pay every month for the prescription, but for the IUD, it was fully covered.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 12, 2011)

the breast changes can happen with any hormonal changes, as can acne, weight gain/loss (actually might be the easiest area for my body to gain weight who knows), mood swings, regulation/cessation of periods, etc (trying to think of all the various side effects I've had over the years LOL)


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're having emotional problems you might try to use a monophasic (all the active pills have the exact same amount of meds in them) pill, although if it's just seasonal it might not help (if you're normal for 9-10 months and crabby for 1-3 months?).  I was on ortho tri cyclin once and the Wednesday of the 2nd week every single month I got ridiculously suicidal.  The emotional mood swings were scary bad, and my doctor told me that the cycling pills (the ones that have 3 weeks of varying dosages) have a tendency to cause that because normal hormones don't have the sudden change in hormones that you get with the cycling pills.
> 
> Some folks don't get that side effect though.


 I think side effects vary, however; I do think that it is common for women to develop a change because birth control pills definitely have an impact/influence on your body. I am not suicidal at all, however; I noticed that there have been thoughts where I have felt down. It hasn't occurred recently, but in the past it has. I definitely believe it's SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder). I live in Montana and it has only happened since I have moved here. When I lived in Georgia or any state where the 4 seasons were not really prevalent, it seems like I had no issue at all with it.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah everyone gets affected differently by them...that's why if you find one that works it's not really worth testing around cause some of hte bad side effects can be really really bad &gt;.&lt;

It's good to know what the side effects are though, so that you can try to keep an eye on them.  I know that a lot of pills will make me moody, so I have to be especially aware if random things are making me feel like the world is ending, it might be the new pill and not my life falling apart, which is a hell of an easier thing to fix than trying to get out of some sort of depression.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

I stopped taking the pill after I got pregnant on it. Back then I was taking Ortho-tricyclen too. About 6 months after I had my son I went ahead and got an IUD put in, the Paragard. Its the mirenas older, much cheaper version. My best friend has the mirena, and she has her period every 6 months. I have mine monthly, which is more of a  drag, but more assuring.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the Paragard is the copper only one right?  It doesn't have any hormones in it, so it won't change a lot of the things that hormones change (like your period).

Mirena does have hormone released, but it's supposed to be a local release, thus having a lesser chance of effecting the rest of your body.  (But it also explains why it can mess with your periods.)  I was told there might be a good chance that I'll lose my period entirely, but when I looked up the data, it looks like it's a common side effect, but not the majority side effect.  (20% of women stop getting their periods entirely)

I spotted for about 6 weeks (had a major "wow this is definitely not spotting" period for at least a week during that time period), then was ok for a few weeks, then bled for a week so far.  I've only had it for a little under 3 months yet though, so I know my body is still adjusting to it.

Although I was initially hoping that my body would stop having periods, my breasts went back down to normal after the short period which was a relief.  (I'm teeny and have natural C's...it was making me close to a D-DD cup size...which just aren't even manufactured by most companies). I have bad dysmenorrhea and heavy bleeding, so the BC's usually help tremendously with that (I've been hospitalized for it before, and I really can't afford a hospital bill right now without any insurance).  The thought of missing out on it entirely was what really pushed me into getting this put in.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had the Mirena for two years now.  I stopped getting my period completely about 6 months ago.  Before then it was regular and gradually decreased in frequency and length of time until eventually it just stopped all together.

I feel that there are side effects.  The side effects will affect everyone differently tho.  I have been on Ortho Tri Cyclen and Ortho Cyclen in the past and its all the same to me.  The Mirena is the only one I didnt have to worry about as far as daily intake, etc.

Personally, I love the Mirena and am willing to deal with the side effects (for now).  But like I said, everyone is different and how you deal with the side effects is up to you.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, interesting. Thank you for sharing. I see commercials all of the time for Mirena, but have never used it. I really want to try Beyaz.


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm on the birthcontrol shot.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Jess ! How are you ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am on a medication to control my hormones that also acts as birth control, i'm not a big fan of BC pills.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes I love my period for that reassuring feeling haha!! When I started taking the pill again a few years ago I was late all the time and lost sleep over it frequently.

I switched from Alesse to minestrin a few months ago as I was getting headaches. I am very sensitive to bc the no name version of alesse gave me migranes and blood clots and weight gain and that made me feel awesome!! Same with the needle depo-provera.

I have to be very careful what I take... This one seems to be just fine and I've noticed a bit of weight loss recently so Ima stick with it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 8, 2011)

Right now I'm on Ortho-Cyclen, but I'm thinking I'm going to switch soon.  I feel like I've been super emotional with a side of occasional depression.  I never used to be like that, so I'm hoping it's the BC causing it.  I've also noticed my skin acting up more than usual.  I used to take Alesse in high school, and had no problems with it.  It would be so nice if I switched pills and it made all these problems go away.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 8, 2011)

Things that I look out for when you're in the first 3 months of a new BC: Weight gain/loss, Acne - more/less, Mood swings - depression or anger (kind of bipolar feeling at times), Changes in breast size, changes in libido

I think those are the ones that have affected me most.

DreamWarrior - Have you had any symptoms of like nausea?  I'm still feeling out the side effects of Mirena, and it seems that I'll go through a time period where I get some rough bouts of nausea, and now, I've felt pangs that I used to describe as ovulation cramps that have happened twice since insertion.  (Sharp, needle like pain on the lower abdomen usually on just one or the other side)  It also sounds to me that your body took a long time to fully adjust to it. It feels like a slower process to me too, since it felt like a good two months before I got the effects of the insertion itself out of the way.  I've had two periods since then, but they've both been different so I'm waiting for the next one to try to gauge what should be more "normal" for me on it.


----------

